# Something weird with one of my neons



## N&D (Dec 22, 2019)

I noticed about a week ago one of my tetras had a white bump on his mouth - it did not look fuzzy like a fungus but like a white head actually. I immediately quarantined the fish and kept a close eye. To be safe I used pimafix in the hospital tank and his mouth is definitely showing improvement. He’s eating and acting normal, apart from seeming bored and getting excited seeing his school in the tank close by. The white is gone and it is turning to the normal blackish grey colour but there is still a small pale protrusion on the left side of his mouth where the “two lips” connect. I’m curious as to if this could have been from mouth battling which could have ripped the side of his mouth, gotten Inflamed and healed but will not fully heal his mouth..? The other tetras are fine, no signs of stress, water parameters are on point - they do battle a bit, I assume to establish their pecking order but none have had a similar problem. attached are some pictures which is the best I could take. You can see the overhang on the left side of his lip.


----------



## N&D (Dec 22, 2019)

Trying to load pictures..


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

This is thing with neons..not sure what it is. When bought a school a few years back. I saw a few had it and separated them right away and the others never got it. Does anyone know what it is.


----------

